# Leaking Black Tank Waste Valve



## rbeyke (Jan 29, 2007)

My black water waste valve leaks and needs replaced. I have flushed multiple times to try and "flush" anything that might be caught in the gate, to no avail.
Today I opened up the belly to take a look. Appears to be a straight forward, but dirty job. One issue I forsee is that the configuration of the 25RRS has a long T-Handle connected via a cotter pin. Looking online at the replacement valves, none "appear" to have a hole drilled in it's handle to accomodate connecting to the long T-Handle. Has anyone replaced their valve and how did you deal with connecting the long T-Handle


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

The valve has a 1/4" standard thread connection for it's handle. I used a 1/4" standard thread coupler and thread all to make "custom" length pulls for my two valves. I double nutted the coupler and valves. I lost one of my aluminum pulls during my first trip. So far these pulls have not left the premises.







My two handle ends are old toilet handles I had laying around. It seemed appropriate to use them for drain pulls.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

I thought I had a bad valve as mine leaked. I ended up buying a new valve. When I went to replace it , I found that a piece off debris (nasty baby wipe) was lodged into the valve seat, which wouldn't allow the gate valve to close 100%. I removed the debris and now the valve works and doesn't leak. I now have a spare valve and no more baby wipes allowed. 
Yes, it is a nasty job. Make sure you flush the tank at least 10 times before removing the valve and hope you have a strong stomach.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

If your tanks are pretty clean, shove a garden hose up the pipe to the valve, and let it rip... All sorts of stuff can lodge in the valve seat... Had to do this with my old trailer when I first bought it. No more problems for 10 years or so after I cleared a lot of "stuff" from the valve seat(left by the previous owner...).


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

I had a seeping black valve as well. I tried everything I could to try and remove the offending debris...did not work. As I got tired of having to do a two step every time I took the sewer cap off (and the replacement of the black valve required a whole lot of work to change), I added a third valve just above the sewer cap. Now if I have to change this valve it will be easy peasy.
bbwb


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Before going through the messy job of disconnecting the valve, I recommend having a plumber come and run a camera up the pipe to see what is blocking it from closing all the way. He can then remove the debris. Ought to be pretty straight forward.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I had the same problem, my fix was to flush the tank and clean as best you can. Next put the cap back on the drain and leave the black valve open pulled out. Pour 5 or so gallons of water down the toilet and take it for a drive. All the sloshing loosened up the baby wipe (seeing a theme here) from the gate valve and all is sealed up again.

Good luck.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> I had the same problem, my fix was to flush the tank and clean as best you can. Next put the cap back on the drain and leave the black valve open pulled out. Pour 5 or so gallons of water down the toiled and take it for a drive. All the sloshing loosened up the baby wipe (seeing a theme here) from the gate valve and all is sealed up again.
> 
> Good luck.


That's a good idea and I'd also add a bag of crushed ice too.

Regards, Glenn.


----------



## rbeyke (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I am going to try the 3rd valve first. I have a 2007 25 RSS that sits pretty low, so concerned the 3rd valve will be in danger of hitting something. Best I remember, the drain pipe is coming from the center of the trailer at an angle, meaning the longer the pipe, the closer to the ground it keeps getting.

Will try the 3rd valve this weekend.


----------



## rbeyke (Jan 29, 2007)

Appears adding the 3rd valve is the simplest solution for now. I will do a super flush of the black tanks and see if something breaks loose from the black tank valve that might be causing the leak.
Thanks for all the feedback.


----------

